# Amazon' Blazin' Lebbanon Tenn



## bud's bbq

We are heading out Wednesday morning for our 2nd comp located in middle Tennessee. This one is big time: Ray Lampe -"Dr. BBQ", Bill and the Dixie Chicks, Mike and Debbie Davis "Lotta Bull" are all top teams who will be there. ...among other big names. Supposed to be 104 in the shade! We just hope we meet good people; see my best friend of 30 years; and not finish last!

Will report back along the way.


----------



## ba_loko

Bud, I look forward to your reports.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## msmith

Shoot Bud you and Theresa will do just fine I have all the confidence in the world backing you. Sounds like it will be a lot of fun don't forget to show a lot of pics.     

I forgot to ask is BBQ Bubba going along to.


----------



## bud's bbq

Marvin,

Sadly, Bubba's work schedule does not allow.....we need Steve!!

Broken Arrow, thanks and we will post the progress.

Our daughter and husban from Raleigh area are coming over and my best friend of a thousand years lives in lebannon and will be joining us.

Family Q comp!!


----------



## gypsyseagod

when is it? i'm assuming saturday(the wife has to work that night)wish we could make it.


----------



## meowey

Good Luck!  Keep us posted please!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## blackhawk19

Good Luck!


----------



## bbq bubba

I know your probably gettin ready to hit the road but i wanted to say good luck. It is KILLING me to have to miss this comp but you'll be fine. Remember, have fun and keep COOL!, gonna be a scorcher. We'll be back together in Silver Lake!


----------



## hawgheaven

Best of luck to you Bud and Theresa! You guys will do great, I can feel it in my bones! Sure wish I were closer, I'd love to be there...

Now, go kick some serious BUTT!


----------



## tonto1117

Well, were more than half way there. Stopped for the night in Shephersville KY  for the night and will finish up the drive tommorow am..about 3 hours. 

OMG!!!!!!!  It's so hot here...104* and there saying it's gonna be even hotter in Lebanon, starting to get really concerned. The local news here is saying some folks are literally dying from this heat.....yikes


----------



## gypsyseagod

i'm going to try to come down fri. or sat. to cheer ya guys on.and yes-i'm in glasow -it's freakin' HOT HOT HOT -still 100 on the porch.


----------



## bwsmith_2000

Good Luck Bud and Theresa!!!! Thanks for the reports and please post more ... also, pix if you can. I still think of trying out one of those but I think it would be best  to apprentice with someone first. Wish I were closer too. I'd be there cheering you on. Again, Good luck!!


----------



## bud's bbq

Would be great to see you....please stop on by.


----------



## bud's bbq

Bill, you are always welcome at the Smokin' Scotsmen.  If we get down your way or you can find your way to the mid west, please join us for a cook!!


----------



## deejaydebi

Good Luck guys and keep the ice chest full sounds like your going to need it. Wrap a wet rag around your neck and keep it cold if you can. Don't want you gus to get sick now! Be careful and come back safe and winners!


----------



## bbq bubba

Just an update, spoke with Bud n Tonto tonite, 112* in the shade today, most of the 60 teams are already there but looks like a ghost town, to hot to even visit!! Wish i was there but thinking maybe i'm glad i'm not! I really feel for you folks in this heat wave.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Gypsy, if you end up that way, maybe take a couple gatorade's for my teammates, keep you updated


----------



## gypsyseagod

gatorade- bloody 'ell i'll bring them 2 coolers & 50 lbs of ice & some real scorcher(don't ever try to quench your thirst in the heat- that'll kill you)drinks- another post- i just got a thermo for outside- was still 104  on my deck @ 6pm- i can smell the thin blue & it ain't even lit.....


----------



## gypsyseagod

p.s. i really want to go to this but if the heat don't break tommorow(expecting a cold front of 94)ain't no way i can take the baby out in that....wally world & lowe's today was bad enough... it was 101 @ 10 am... i'll try to make it don myself if i can... to support the smokin'(swelterin',slobberin',dyin' in the heat) scotsmen team.


----------



## peculiarmike

Bud & Tonto, I KNOW y'all will do good! Just do what you do, nothing fancy needed. Those other teams put their pants on the same way you do. Stay cool.
Smoke 'em 'til who laid the chunk!


----------



## gypsyseagod

leaving now to go cheer on bud & tonto......will send them this from y'all.


----------



## gypsyseagod

just got home & man was it hot. got to meet bud & tonto, sampled their fine ribs & brisket. great people they are. lots of nice rigs & heavy hitters but i think our smf reps did well (if i was judging). when we left it was around 100f & they were still alive- here's proof.  http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...meekcbs060.jpg
 here's a pic of a serious pig mobile.   http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...meekcbs061.jpg
 now i gotta get the pit lit again( shut the fire down & went to cheer our smf'rs wheni found out wifey got the night off).. and try to talk her into a lang for x-mas......


----------



## ba_loko

Thank you for the pictures!  I'm glad everyone stayed cool enough to not get sick.  I look forward to the day when I can attend one of those events.  Thank you for being there on behalf of all of us, too!


----------



## gypsyseagod

i wish i would have taken more,it was just too dang hot.bud & tonto did a great job as did everyone who hauled down to suffer through this heat. a fair worker actually died from heat stroke thursday there.thanx though- i just figured i was the closest member so i should go support them- plus i wanted to try some food... lol.


----------



## bbq bubba

Thank's for the updates although i can't pull up the pics!!


----------



## bud's bbq

The Smokin' Scotsmen are finally back from the edges of hades......121 in the sun!

What an incredible competition.  The setting is the Wilson county fairgrounds in Lebanon Tennessee (near Nashville).  This fair is rated number one in the country virtually every year.  The Amazon Blazin is over 10 years and going.  60 teams from Floriday to Texas to Minnesota to all over the South (oh, and also from good old Ada Michigan).  

Results:

We didn't walk.......but we came in 36 out of 60 and are fairly proud of a consistent effort in our second outing.  Darned ribs are still my downfall....guess they did not like the grassy sauce!



OVERALL RANKING
1 J Mack Cookers 663.9998"
2 Smokin Triggers 652.5706"
3 Rock River BBQ 649.1428"
4 BBQrs Delight 649.1422"
5 Late Night Whiskey Smoke 648.5708"
6 Blindogs Outlaw BBQ Gang 648.0000"
7 The ABS Cooking Team 647.9994"
8 Big Pigs B B Q Co 646.2852"
9 Learn2Q.com 645.1424"
10 Rubmasters 644.5714"
11 Bill and the Dixie Chick 644.5710"
12 HomeBBQ.com 642.2850"
13 Jerry King of Midland TX 641.7138"
14 Jacks Old South 641.1426"
15 Team Allegro Comp BBQ 639.9996"
16 No Pigs Too Big 639.4280"
17 Southern Stiles BBQ 638.8568"
18 B S Pitmeister 638.8566"
19 Smoky Mountain Smokers 638.8566"
20 Big Green Eggs and Ham 638.2858"
21 GBs BBQ 635.9996"
22 Piggin and Grinnin BBQ 635.4276"
23 Big River BBQ 633.1426"
24 Wood N Pig Smokers 633.1424"
25 Wild Bunch Butt Burners 631.4284"
26 Bean Bandits 631.4282"
27 EJs Q 629.7138"
28 Boars Night Out Champion 629.1424"
29 High on the Hawg 629.1424"
30 Lotta Bull BBQ 628.5710"
31 South Pork 622.2852"
32 Jiggy Piggy 621.7138"
33 The Pit Crew BBQ Team 617.1424"
34 Paradise Ridge 616.5712"
35 Bonesmokers 615.9990"
36 Smokin Scotsmen 613.7136"
37 Cookin Possums 613.1422"
38 Sunbear BBQ 611.9998"
39 Uncle Butch Barbecue 610.8566"
40 Purple Pig Barbeque 610.2852"
41 MacDoogals Fine Swine 609.7136"
42 Bad to the Bone 607.9992"
43 Dead End Society 607.9988"
44 Do Rag Q 606.8560"
45 Son Seekers BBQ Team 606.2850"
46 Soggy Bottom Smokers 605.1420"
47 2 Men and a Buffalo 603.9992"
48 The Heat Is On 602.2846"
49 Dr Ques Cooking Team 601.7140"
50 The Algood BarBQ Pit Cre 601.1424"
51 Delta Smoke 599.4278"
52 Pig Smokers in Paradise 595.4278"
53 Critter Cookers 587.9996"
54 Hillbilly Porkers Pride 586.8566"
55 Hee Hawgs 584.5706"
56 Hot Coles BBQ 581.7132"
57 State Line Pig Smokers 578.2852"
58 Chic N Bones 566.8566"
59 Suggs Creek Smokers 550.2850"
60 www.hogsauce.net 510.2860"


So, our goals were met:  meet some good people; have fun; and don't finish dal!!


----------



## deejaydebi

Good jobs Guys! We're proud of you! I read somewhere you guys competed against the best of the best there! Learning the tricks of the presentation trade are the thing I guess. Not just good smoking!


----------



## blackhawk19

Congrats, you done good


----------



## gypsyseagod

hey bud- the ribs worked for me.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 i was inspired. so i didsunday cook in 110 here- phew it's hot.


----------



## peculiarmike

Yep, there were some heavy hitters there. Anyone who reads The Bullsheet recognizes some familiar teams.
I'd keep doing that rib salad thing, it's bound to catch on sooner or later.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












Cuts presentation prep time to nothing.


----------



## hawgheaven

Congrats again Bud and Theresa... You guys are my heros!


----------



## mrgrumpy

I knew you could do it.  It will only get better as you do more.  I wish I could have made it.... darn weekend work....

I just finished my 2nd night out of my 8.... only 6 more to go.... then 6 off... I might get to liking this if I can ever get use to going in at 8:30pm and getting off at 6:30am...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The down side, I have to work every other weekend...

Bill


----------



## deejaydebi

I have a complaint Bud!  Now that you two are off doing the smoke comps we never see you guys! COME BACK!


----------



## cheech

Debi I think you should move to Michigan then you will be able to see them more often. Beside we would love to have you join the new BBQ capital of the US


----------



## gypsyseagod

they were great people debi- wish we could have stayed longer & ate more( the heat & baby ya know). sent my kcbs in today(fam membership-aimee is part of the team lol)we need more q'ers in kentucky...


----------



## bud's bbq

Debi, it's been a crazy summer.  As we speak, we are half way to long Island to see our kids and grand baby.  We wish we had more time to relax and communicate on line.  Thanks to Gypsy and your beautiful family for coming out in the crazy heat - we enjoyed meeting you all.  Bill, thanks for your encouragement.  

Bubba and the Smokin' team will be in another comp in mid September.  Winter will be a great time to get it all back together!

We miss you all too.

bud and tonto


----------



## gypsyseagod

take pics you guys.we always need pics of the next generation of the smf crew. i can't wait until thanksgiving to post pics of Aimee w/ her 1st smoked turkey leg....


----------

